# steal this book



## acrata4ever (Aug 16, 2011)

im too sick to right now but i think we should update this to modern times anyone wanna help?
http://tenant.net/Community/steal/steal.html


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2011)

http://wiki.stealthiswiki.org/wiki/Main_Page

here ya go...


----------



## DaisyDoom (Aug 16, 2011)

haha nice, thank you


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 16, 2011)

way cool


----------



## codeth (Sep 3, 2011)

i stole that book years ago haha was lifting books from a barnes n noble and saw the cover of it, i was all too happy to oblige. turned out to be a good read. pretty cool theres a wiki with updated shit.


----------

